# Rust on my Lang!!



## Dantij (Nov 19, 2018)

I have a Lang 48 patio that was delivered in early October.   I found a little rust on the weld where the firebox joins the pit.  Is this common and what do I have to do to fix this and avoid it in the future?  Extremely surprised.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2018)

Yes it is common for steel to rust...  Paint it or spray with cooking oil.. clean of the rust first...    It won't hurt anything...


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 19, 2018)

Use a good stiff brush to clean it, and touch it up with paint.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 19, 2018)

Yup scrub with a stiff brush and Use high temp bbq paint. If you leave it outside all the time it’s gonna rust. No way around it. 

Scott


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 19, 2018)

I guess it's better than rust on your Wang!


----------



## phatbac (Nov 19, 2018)

I got that from time to time. wire brush and high temp paint and the next time you fire it up spray with cooking spray and every other time you fire it up put a coat of spray on the FB and you will be fine.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2018)

I spray the outside of the firebox on my Lang with Pam all the time, and it sits outside. No rust problems yet & it's a couple of years old.
Al


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Nov 20, 2018)

You will never keep paint on a Lang firebox or the first few inches of steel where it meets the main cylinder, don't sweat it just use some spray cooking oil on those areas and it will burn off and leave behind a nice black frying pan finish. 

I spray mine every time I before I fire it up, keeps it looking nice and the rust away. You'll find the end wall of the main cylinder body and the first few inches of the reverse flow plate may form some rust inside as well same technique coating with cooking oil will take care of that.


----------

